# DirecTiVo Codes, FAQs, and such (READ BEFORE POSTING)



## Mark Holtz

TiVo Codes & Shortcuts List

Note: A "DirecTiVo" refers to DirecTV DVR receivers with TiVo. While they go by a variety of names and codes, the core code is the same. Many of these tips apply to standalone recorders as well.

These tricks have been verified with a HDVR2 running 3.1.1e software. Unless otherwise noted, they should work with other DirecTiVos.

*TiVo Shortcuts*
*DirecTV*-*DirecTV* _or_ *List* - Now Playing List
*DirecTV*-*1* - Season Pass Manager
*DirecTV*-*2* - To Do List
*DirecTV*-*3* - Search Using Wishlists
*DirecTV*-*4* - Search by Title
*DirecTV*-*5* - Browse by Channel
*DirecTV*-*6* - Browse by Time
*DirecTV*-*7* - Record Channel/Time (manual record)
*DirecTV*-*8* - TiVo Suggestions
*DirecTV*-*9* - Showcases
*DirecTV*-*0* - Does nothing.

*TiVo Codes*
There are several codes that will activate some additional functionality to your DirecTiVo. When you have successfully entered a code, you will hear three "dings" indicating successful entry of the code. If your TiVo is updated, rebooted, or power cycled, you will need to re-enter the codes.

*While playing back a program*
*Select*-*Play*-*Select*-*3*-*0*-*Select* - Changes the "forward to next tick mark" function to 30 second skip. You can still use the skip to next tick mark function by using the fast-forward or reverse function.

*Select*-*Play*-*Select*-*Pause*-*Select* - Activates the "quick disappear" of the progress bar when skipping forward or back. Pressing play will still bring up the status bar.

*Select*-*Play*-*Select*-*9*-*Select* - Activates a clock in the lower-right corner of the screen. During playback, shows the elapsed time. May be outside of the viewable area of your TV. (Note: When you switch this code off, you will need to go to a menu to clear the display.)


*Select*-*Play*-*Select*-*InstantReplay*-*Select* - Toggles a Status display in the bottom right corner. Basically tells you which channel each tuner is tuned to. (Note: When you switch this code off, you will need to go to a menu to clear the display.)


*While in the now playing list*
*Play* - Plays the program immediately.

*Clear* - Prompts you if you want to remove the program.

*1* - Switch sort between "By date recorded" and "Alphabetically" (Version 6.x)
*2* - Turns grouping (folders) on and off. (Version 6.x)

*Slow*-*0*-*Record*-*Thumbs up* (aka S0RT) - Activates the sorting function. Pressing 1 will sort by record date (default), 2 will sort by expiration date, and 3 will sort alphabetically. (Version 3.x)

*Slow*-*0*-*Record*-*Thumbs up* (aka S0RT) - Gives you a message about "Home Media Option". (Version 6.x)

*Recording Selection/Playback*
When you select a program for playback or selecting a program to be recorded, press the *Info* button. You'll get complete details including actors and directors.
Movie:   
TV:   

©2004-2005 by DBSTalk. All rights reserved. DirecTV, Dish Network, TiVo, and all other references are copyrighted and/or trademarked by their respective companies. Some material from TiVo Community


----------



## Mark Holtz

General DirecTiVo Questions

*Q.* Are there any demos of the DirecTiVo?
*A.* The promotional channel for the "DirecTV DVR with TiVo" is channel 237. This channel may not be available at all times due to other programming on other channels. Also, the TiVo Website has a interactive demo of the regular TiVo service.

*Q.* What do all of those acronyms mean?
*A.* Just to avoid typing things out longhand, some abbreviations are used to making posting faster. Some of the common ones are:
DirecTiVo - The shorthand name for "DirecTV DVR receiver with TiVo service". 
D* - DirecTV. This is a derivative from EchoStar (Dish Network), which is commonly referred to as E*.
OTA - Over the air broadcast. In other words, what you pick up with your antenna.
SD - Standard Definition Television. Also known as the standard analog TV system that we have been using for the past 50 years.
HD - High Definition Television. This is the new digital TV system that allows broadcast of TV signals in different resolutions.
*Q.* What is the difference between a standalone TiVo and a DirecTiVo?
*A.* The DirecTiVo can record two different programs at the same time if both satellite feed connections are hooked up. Also, because the programming is already compressed when it is sent by DirecTV, there is no compression setting. The monthly service fee for DirecTiVo DVR service is $4.99 per month, and is waived if you subscribe to Total Choice Premium. The monthly cost for a standalone TiVo is $12.95.

On the SD DirecTiVos, you cannot record OTA broadcasts of your local stations. You will need to subscribe to a locals package.

On the HD DirecTiVos, you can record the OTA digital broadcast of your local stations if available. You cannot record the OTA analog broadcasts.

*Q.* What's the difference between a standalone TiVo and a DirecTiVo?
*A.* The major difference is how the show gets recorded on the hard drive. The standalone TiVo has a MPEG encoder chip that takes the incoming television signal and encodes it to a digital signal that can then be stored on the hard drive. There is a setting that allows you to determine the amount of compression that is to be used. In contrast, there is no MPEG encoder chip on the DirecTiVo because it doesn't need one. By it's nature, the DBS signal is compressed so that it can be sent digitally over the satellite. The DirecTiVo simply captures the digital signal and stores it on the hard drive.

One side effect of not having a on-board MPEG encoder chip is that the DirecTiVo has two inputs instead of one. While this means that you have to run two cables from the dish to the receiver, it will allow you to watch one program while recording another, or even record two programs at once while watching a third.

Also, the standalone receiver has to be able to control the cable box in order to change the channel. This isn't necessary with the DirecTiVo as the DVR and satellite receiver are integrated into one unit.

The fee structure is also different. For a standalone TiVo, the monthly fee is $12.95 per month for the first receiver, and $6.95 for each additional receiver. You can, however, pay a $299 "lifetime" subscription fee. The DirecTiVo has a monthly fee of $4.95 for the DVR service, and covers all of the receivers. This monthly fee is waived if you subscribe to "Total Choice Premium". If you have additional receivers, the normal $5 receiver mirroring fee still applies. There is no lifetime subscription fee.

On the other hand, the standalone TiVo has both Home Media Option and TiVoToGo currently available which adds additional functionality to the receiver. This is not available on any of the DirecTiVos.

*Q.* When will I get the 6.x software upgrades with folders on my DirecTiVo?
*A.* If you have a R-10 DirecTiVo receiver, you already have the 6.x software. Enjoy! :goodjob:

If you have a Series 2 DirecTiVo receiver, the software update should start sometime in February, and will be sent in phases to the receivers. If you have two DirecTiVo receivers, one may receive the update before the other one. This is normal. Also, to activate the update, you do need a phone line connected.

Because of certain limitations in the Series 1 DirecTiVo, there will be no upgrade to 6.x.

If you have a HD-DVR10, there will probably be a upgrade to 6.x sometime in the near future.

*Q.* What is in the 6.x update?
*A.* According to the DirecTV Page, the major changes will be a speedup of the guides and folders. Sorting will now be available without the S0RT shortcut. There is also the _possibility_ of Home Media Option, but the decision to activate it is up to DirecTV. Don't hold your breath.

A one-time side effect of this upgrade is that "Channels You Receive", "Favorite Channels", "Spending Limits", and "Clear Channel Quickly" will probably be reset to the default settings. To access these settings, first click on *DirecTV* to get to DirecTV Central, then select *Messages and Setup*, then *Settings*. From there, select *Channels* to reset the "Channels You Receive", "Favorite Channels", and "Clear Channel Quickly", or *Parental Control* for "Spending Limits".

*Q.* Can I use just one satellite input with the DirecTiVo?
*A.* Yes, but the functionality is reduced. You will not be able to record two programs at once. Each input requires a separate cable run from the switch to the receiver. You cannot use a splitter to split the DirecTV signal as the cable is also used to send commands back to the switch.

*Q.* Do I need a phone line with the DirecTiVo?
*A.* Although you will receive nag messages for the DirecTiVo to phone home, a continuous phone connection is not required. Unlike a Standalone TiVo, all of the schedule data and channel authorizations come from the satellite data stream, thus a phone call isn't required. However, without a phone line connection, you may not be able order Pay-Per-View programming, view regional sporting events, or subscribe to the Out-of-market sports packages. Also, software updates are currently delivered with the phone line.

*Q.* What's the difference between the different models of DirecTiVos?
*A.* The currently shipping R-10 receiver has the 6.x software and LBA48 support for larger hard drives. The only difference may be the size of the hard drives.

The HD-DVR10 is DirecTV's high-definition DirecTiVo, and also has LBA48 support for the larger hard drives, but runs on the 3.x software.

The older DirecTiVos, while having different brand names, came off the same assembly line, and are essentially the same machine with the same software. The only difference, beyond cosmetic ones in both the case and on some of the menus, is the size of the hard drive.

*Q.* Will the TiVo work without subscribing to the DirecTiVo service?
*A.* No. Without subscribing to the service, all that you will have is a regular receiver that only has the 30 second buffer. The TiVo will not fall back to a timer mode function.

*Q.* How come the beginning or end of my shows are being cut off?
*A.* Blame the cable channels, TV stations, and the networks, not DirecTV or TiVo. The clock as well as the schedule data is sent down by DirecTV. Based upon that program data and that you set a season pass for _Monster Garage_, it knows that the show currently airs Mondays from 6-7 PM and 9-10 PM on Channel 278. It has no way of determining if the show is actually airing, or if it is running long. You will need to set up an option to start the recording a minute or so early and/or end the recording one or two minutes longer. If you are recording a live event such as an awards show or a sporting event, then you will want to have the recording end much later.

*Q.* I've removed a promotional channel, PPV channel, or home shopping zone from the "Channels I Receive" list, but it keeps reappearing. What gives?
*A.* DirecTV tends to be heavy into sports, especially with the sports packages. When additional channels are temporarily needed, some PPV, shopping, and promotional channels are removed from DirecTV's lineup, then reappear as a new channel. New channels are automatically added to "Channels You Receive" list.

*Q.* When will we get the Home Media Option?
*A.* Unknown. The Home Media Option is part of the standalone series 2 TiVo receivers, which is at version 4 now. The current models of DirecTiVo is at version 3, and while it is capable of home media option, there is currently no known plans when or if it will be implemented.

*Q.* What does the *Window* button do?
*A.* Nothing at this time. It is reserved for possible future use.

*Q.* Do I have to turn off the receiver?
*A.* You mean, put it in "standby" mode, right?  No, it is not necessary to put the receiver in standby mode, as program data is constantly being fed to the receiver. The only time when it may be necessary to put the receiver in standby mode is if you have an antenna hooked up to the DirecTiVo, and then the DirecTiVo to the TV. Then, you will need to put the unit in standby mode to view programming.

*Q.* My TiVo is recording programs when there are no programs on. Is my receiver possessed?
*A.* Nope. More than likely, it is recording programming that it thinks you might be interested in. This is based upon the movies and programs you have recorded as well as the season passes, this is normal behaviour.

Also, during the early morning hours, the DirecTiVo will record the following:
_Teleworld Paid Programming_ which contans promos for the showcases off the Discovery Channel.
Promotions off DirecTV Channel 581.
If you subscribe to Starz Super Pack, it will record movies if you have "Starz on Demand" activated.
If you subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket, it will record the NFL Highlights of Sunday's games.
These are considered low priority recordings. If you are using the receiver or have a event previously scheduled to record, these recordings will not take place. Also, Suggested Recordings and Starz on Demand recordings use the "available space" on the hard drive, and will not erase programming that you have previously recorded.

*Q.* How can I turn off the recording of suggestions?
*A.* From DIRECTV Central, select *Messages & Setup*, then *My Preferences*, then *TiVo Suggestions*.

*Q.* How can I turn off the sound effects?
*A.* From the DIRECTV Central, select *Messages & Setup*, then *My Preferences*, then *Sound Effects Volume*.

*Q.* Can the DirecTiVo remote be converted into a RF remote?
*A.* Yes, a kit is available from Weaknees that will convert your DirecTV remote into a RF remote.

*Q.* What is the current version of the DirecTiVo software?
*A.* The current version of the software is:

R-10: 6.1
HD-DVR10: 3.1.5e
Series 2 (non-R-10): 3.1.1e (6.2 should start coming out at the end of February)
Series 1: 3.1.0c2

©2004-2005 by DBSTalk. All rights reserved. DirecTV, Dish Network, TiVo, and all other references are copyrighted and/or trademarked by their respective companies. Some material from TiVo Community


----------

